# كيفيه تصنيع البولي فنيل كلوريد بالصور ومعلومات عنه



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

البولي فينيل كلوريد 

1. البولي فينيل كلوريد pvc هو أحد البوليمرات القليلة ذات التطبيقات الواسعة تجاريّا، والتي لها حجم مبيعات يقع بين الpolyethylene والبولي إستايرين. في عام 2000 تنبأ معهد استانفورد للبحوث أن pvc في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سيصل إلى المقدمة، وسيكون حجم إنتاجه السنوي 17 × 910 طن متري. وهذا التوسع في الإنتاج ناتج من درجة المقاومة الكيماوية العالية، والقدرة الفريدة، لهذا النوع من البوليمرات، الذي يمكن خلطه مع إضافات أخرى ليعطي أنواعًا كثيرة من بوليمرات ذات خصائص طبيعية وكيماوية وبيولوجية متعددة أكثر من أي بوليمرات أخرى. 

2. يتم إنتاج pvc بواسطة بلمرة الشقوق الحرة لكلوريد الفينيل. وتتراوح درجة البلمرة n ما بين 300 إلى 1500 جزيئ. بوليمرات pvc تتشكل حرارياً thermoplastic بمعنى أنها تزداد طواعية، وتتشكل في الحرارة العالية، وعند تبريدها تحتفظ بخواصها الأصلية. بتطبيق الحرارة والضغط يمكن دفع pvc وتشكيله ليأخذ أي شكل مطلوب، ويتم ذلك في حرارة 150 - 200°م طبقًا للوزن الجزيئ والتركيب. 

3. في عام 1935 تم اكتشاف pvc بعد تعرض مادة 1، 2 - ثنائي كلوريد الإيثان لضوء الشمس، ففي أوائل عام 1935 تم تسجيل مادة بيضاء تركيبها العنصري c2h3cl وكثافتها 1.406 جرام/سم3. ثم تم اكتشاف الطبيعة اللدائنية والأهمية التجارية لهذه المادة، وظهرت لها تطبيقات تم تسجيلها في براءات اختراع لإنتاج الرقائق والألياف. بعد ذلك ظهرت طريقة بلمرة مشتركة لها باستخدام البيروكسيدات كمنشطات للبلمرة. وقد فتحت مجالات عديدة لهذه المادة بعد اكتشاف الملدنات ومثبتات الحرارة.

4. خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، ظهر نقص في إنتاج المطاط الصناعي وظهر في الأفق الـ pvc كمواد عازلة للأسلاك والكابلات تفوقت على المطاط، واستمر تطور الـ pvc حتى وقتنا الحالي. 

5. صناعة pvc لها مشاكلات الخواص الفراغية للبولي بروبلين نفسها، نظرًا لعدم انتظام ذرة الكربون المتصل بها ذرة الكلور، وبالتالي يمكن أن تنتج جزيئات pvc منتظمة أو عشوائية التبلمر. بوليمر pvc التجاري يحـتوي على 5 - 10% أشكال بلورية، وهي نسبة مئوية صغيرة من الجزيئات المنتظمة. كثافة البوليمر حوالي 1.3 - 1.8 جرام/سم2، وهي أعلى من الpolyethylene أو البولي بروبلين. 

6. يتم بلمرة مونومر فينيل كلوريد vcm بواسطة أربع طرق: معلق، مستحلب، كتلة، محلول، أغلب pvc يصنع بواسطة طريقة المعلق suspensio، إذ يسهل تشكيله ودفعه وتحويله إلى رقائق.

وبوليمر pvc الناتج من عمليات المستحلب emulsion يمكن استخدامه في الدهانات، كما أنه يمكن تشكيله بعد تجفيفه وإضافة ملدن سائل plasticizer 

7. في عملية البلمرة كمعلق يتم ملء مفاعل الأوتوكلاف autoclave بالماء، ويستخدم كحول بولي فينيل polyvinylalcohol للمساعدة في تثبيت المعلق، كما يضاف لورويل بيروكسيد كحفاز للشقوق الحرة. تستغرق عملية الإنتاج 10 - 12 ساعة في الدفعة الواحدة. 

وتبلغ سعة المفاعل 5000 - 6000 جالون، وهو مبطن بالزجاج. بعد شحن جميع المكونات يتم دفع بخار ماء في قميص خارجى للتسخين. وعند بداية التفاعل يتم استبدال البخار بالماء البارد. ثم تخلط المكونات بقوة للحفاظ على المونومر معلقاً في الماء، ويتم متابعة تكوين جزيئات البوليمر والحفاظ على نموها.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

ننتظر المزيد من التقدم ........


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (10 يوليو 2009)

*البيوتادايين*

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم علي هذه الافادة.
لو تكرمت أريد معلومات و بيانات مماثلة لعمليات انتاج البيوتادايين والأكريلونتريل.


----------



## هيثم السني (30 يوليو 2009)

نريد معلومات عن بلاطات الفينيل


----------

